# Req advice for working in Verbaniania



## aaron70 (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi All,

I am an Australian living in Thailand. I am married to a Filipino.

I have a MEd (TFL) and my wife has a PhD and MBA. We both have been teaching in universities fro about 6 years.

We decided we want to try to live and work in Verbania (or that region).

I wonder just how difficult this will be and how long would we need to stay there before we had reasonable jobs. We are both serious educators and would like to make nice careers there.

We both understand it may be difficult but are willing to make it work if it is possible.

Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

aaron70 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am an Australian living in Thailand. I am married to a Filipino.
> 
> ...


Hi and:welcome:
I'm not 100% up on what visas you might both need to work in Italy, but for sure, as non EU citizens, you need to check that situation out before you go any further. 
Your first port of call should be your 'local' Italian embassy.


----------

